# Fungus Gnats/Mosquito Larvae Control - BTi



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm sure some of you are familiar with Bacillus thuringiensis israelensis or BTi for short. This little organism can do great wonders for emmersed systems using soil mixtures. 

Many times, indoor set ups can become very infested with soil/fungus gnats. A lot of people find it very invasive and resort to using the yellow sticky traps. The biggest downside to this is that it aims at adult gnats, many of which have already laid eggs. In the long run, this can be quite expensive. BTi on the other hand takes a different route: it affects the larvae.

You can buy BTi at your local home improvement store (more than likely) under the name "Mosquito Dunks." One $10 bottle will last awhile unless you are using it on larger bodies of water. Keep in mind, its fairly safe and can be used in bird baths, ponds, etc as well.

~ Adam


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

interesting. I've been having these weird flies in my emersed setup and its annoying as hell. they don't have a larvae stage and are harmless really but it gets kinda annoying flinching everytime they fly up at my face. They're really stupid too, I literally just clamp them with my long tweezers LOL
fungus gnats and fruit flies are the secret to pollination in emersed setups


----------



## Colorful (Oct 13, 2012)

I have finally found a solution to all my pest problems! Thank you, I'll go to Home Depot in the morning and try this out.


----------

